# que yo hable (subjunctive)



## Roberto Guapisimo

Es porque de ella que yo hable español bien
ït is because of her that i speak spanish well

is this correct?


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Es gracias a ella que yo hablo español tan bien.


----------



## Roberto Guapisimo

gracias, aparentamente no puedo hablar bien.


----------



## lazarus1907

Simpler and more common (in Spain, at least):_Hablo español bien gracias a ella.
_​The original sentence puts more emphasis on her, and it is right as well, of course.


----------



## gonzalo.-

Otra opción: es por ella que hablo bien Español.


----------



## JB

You cannot translate "because of", an idiomatic expression in English, literally as "porque de", which makes no sense in Spanish.  Options are given above.  Sometimes you can use "debido a" - due to . depending on the context.

Also, re the subjunctive, once we learn it (speaking as a fellow gringo) there is a tendency to want to use it everywhere, even when there is no reason to do so.  Spanish uses it a lot, but not every single sentence, and especially not if you are simply stating a fact.  

Also, please read this Title Post before starting your next thread.  Thanks.
sobre Títulos  -  concerning Titles


----------



## mhp

gonzalo.- said:


> Otra opción: es por ella que hablo bien Español.



This sentence is grammatically incorrect. Options given by Bocha and Lazraus are better.


----------



## ChocolateLover

> es por ella que hablo bien español.This sentence is grammatically incorrect


 
Se podría también decir Es por ella que hablo bien el español o es por ella que hablo español bien, ¿no?

Muchas gracias


----------



## velero

mhp said:


> This sentence is grammatically incorrect. Options given by Bocha and Lazraus are better.


This is misinformation.


----------



## mhp

velero said:


> This is misinformation.


How so?


----------



## Ynez

When I read the question, I also thought the meaning of "because of" in the sentence is "gracias a". But the most normal meaning of "because of" is in fact "por". Is the English sentence ambiguous? If so, it could have both meanings:

Es gracias a ella que hablo bien español. (She has helped me a lot while learning)

Es por ella que hablo bien español (I'm in love with her and that's why I'm learning -or something similar-).


Well, the second Spanish sentence "Es por ella que hablo bien español" is ambiguous and could also be understood with the meaning of 1. Then, if the English is not totally clear either, 2 may be the best translation.



Edit: Que hablo bien español/que hablo español bien ...doesn't matter the order, both are correct.


----------



## javier8907

*"Es por ella que hablo bien español."* es la traducción literal y perfecta de *"It is because of her that I speak Spanish well."* (aunque según sea la frase anterior, por ejemplo si es la pregunta _"¿Por qué hablas tan bien español?"_, puede ser un poco raro utilizarla). Tanto la inglesa como la castellana tienen sobre todo el significado 1, y tal vez el 2. La que sólo (o más probablemente) tendría el significado 2, es *"Hablo bien español por ella."*, que suena como _"Estoy haciendo ese esfuerzo por ella_". Esta sería traducción de _*"It is for her that I speak Spanish well."*_, aunque cualquiera de estas dos últimas, si nos comemos la cabeza, puede tener el significado 1. O así lo entiendo yo.

Por supuesto, "gracias a" es también muy adecuado, y _"Hablo español bien gracias a ella."_ es un orden mucho más normal de la frase, y puede ser utilizada en cualquier momento.

Yo, no sé si es por que soy un poco esaborío o por que aquí por el norte hablamos así, no diría "gracias a" salvo en contadas ocasiones (que realmente estemos reconociendo un mérito a alguien o poco más), o en un texto escrito. Para este caso, lo más natural que se me ocurre es *"Hablo español bien de estar con ella."*.


----------



## ana nth

Hablo español gracias a ella/ Hablo español por ella (más coloquial).


----------



## javier8907

Hombre, si "de estar con ella" no es coloquial... a mí "gracias a" me suena menos coloquial y todo.


----------



## Ynez

ana quiere decir que "por ella" es más coloquial que "gracias a ella".

Al final va a tener que decirnos qué sentido exacto tiene su frase, porque tu última opción (_de estar con ella_) la veo ya muy precisa, y a lo mejor no van por ahí los tiros.


----------



## mhp

javier8907 said:


> *"Es por ella que hablo bien español."* es la traducción literal y perfecta de *"It is because of her that I speak Spanish well."*


No diría que fuera la traducción perfecta.  

_   Es por eso que hablo bien._

  Para mí, y creo que según la RAE también, esta frase, aunque sea común, trata de un error gramatical. En esta frase, QUE funciona como pronombre relativo y no como conjunción. Así que la construcción más correcta exige repetición de la preposición: 

_   Es por eso por lo que hablo bien. _

  Se puede leer sobre las oraciones enfáticas de relativo en esta página. Sin enfatizar la frase, se dice: «Por eso hablo bien.»


----------



## Ynez

> La construcción considerada más correcta exige, en estos casos, repetir la preposición ante el relativo, y que este lleve artículo: _Fue por eso por lo que..., Con este convencimiento fue con el que.._



He pegado el trozo en el que hablan del tema.

Es verdad que se podría decir "Es por ella por quien hablo bien español", pero la que estábamos diciendo suena normal, mhp, y la RAE solo dice que se considera más correcto...

El caso es que podrías ya decirnos qué posibles sentidos tiene la frase en inglés "It's because of her that I speak Spanish well".


----------



## mhp

Ynez said:


> He pegado el trozo en el que hablan del tema.
> 
> Es verdad que se podría decir "Es por ella por quien hablo bien español", pero la que estábamos diciendo suena normal, mhp, y la RAE solo dice que se considera más correcto...
> 
> El caso es que podrías ya decirnos qué posibles sentidos tiene la frase en inglés "It's because of her that I speak Spanish well".


Out of context, it can be given different interpretations. However, my first impression was that she had something to do with the learning process.


----------



## velero

mhp said:


> Para mí, y creo que según la RAE también, esta frase, aunque sea común, trata de un error gramatical. En esta frase, QUE funciona como pronombre relativo y no como conjunción.


Nope—ain't a relative pronoun. In translating the original sentence, _"It is because of her that I speak Spanish well,"_ the word _"que"_ will serve as a subordinating conjunction introducing an appositive clause:

_"It, (that I speak Spanish well), is because of her."_


----------



## Ynez

mhp said:


> Out of context, it can be given different interpretations. However, my first impression was that she had something to do with the learning process.



Thank you  I think that's the main problem, that we don't have a context. I also thought of "gracias a".

I said "es por ella que..." is normal, and it is, but mainly in a poetic way. Search in google "es por ti que" and you'll see lots of lyrics and poetic lines 

I can't analyse the sentence grammatically, but your observation sounds good to me, velero.


----------



## mhp

velero said:


> Nope—ain't a relative pronoun. In translating the original sentence, _"It is because of her that I speak Spanish well,"_ the word _"que"_ will serve as a subordinating conjunction introducing an appositive clause:
> 
> _"It, (that I speak Spanish well), is because of her."_


What you say is true in the English sentence.  

Are you using English grammar to explain the grammatical function of QUE in the Spanish sentence?

If not, can you tell me how QUE is a conjunction in "Es por ella que hablo bien"? You may want to consult section 1.5 in the DPD: _Fue por eso que recurrí a una gran amiga de ella. _


----------



## Ynez

mhp, the RAE is not perfect either, and sometimes they want us to say what we do not say:

In google:

*1.010* de *"fue por eso por lo que"
* *88.200* de *"fue por eso que"

*The first one is normal too, but it seems we use more the second.

I did the search because I cannot see the problem with that sentence in the DPD (_Fue por eso que recurrí a una gran amiga de ella)._


----------



## mhp

Ynez said:


> mhp, the RAE is not perfect either, and sometimes they want us to say what we do not say:
> 
> In google:
> 
> *1.010* de *"fue por eso por lo que"
> * *88.200* de *"fue por eso que"
> 
> *The first one is normal too, but it seems we use more the second.
> 
> I did the search because I cannot see the problem with that sentence in the DPD (_Fue por eso que recurrí a una gran amiga de ella)._


 Es por ella que hablo bien = Es por ella por la que hablo bien  = Es por ella por quien hablo bien = hablo bien por ella.

  Dropping that ‘por la’ does not convert QUE to a conjunction. If it were a conjunction, it could be interpreted like the English sentence:

  Es por ella que hablo bien = Es por ella por lo que hablo bien. 

  However, I don’t believe this interpretation is possible in Spanish. Is it?


----------



## Ynez

mhp said:


> Es por ella que hablo bien = Es por ella por la que hablo bien  = Es por ella por quien hablo bien = hablo bien por ella.
> 
> Dropping that ‘por la’ does not convert QUE to a conjunction. If it were a conjunction, it could be interpreted like the English sentence:
> 
> Es por ella que hablo bien = Es por ella por lo que hablo bien.
> 
> However, I don’t believe this interpretation is possible in Spanish. Is it?



I am not sure I understand your question, but if you are wondering if the sentence "Es por ella por lo que hablo bien" is correct, the answer is *yes*.

Es por ella por lo que hablo bien = Ella es el motivo de que hable bien.


In the DPD, they say:



> Cuando el antecedente lleva preposición, en el habla coloquial se tiende a suprimir la mención de esa misma preposición delante del relativo:


So maybe this summarizes all this: it is very normal to omit some of those prepositions (they make sentences longer), but those in contact with RAE rules might be careful not to omit them. I have not been paying attention to this use.

Then, using them properly is probably the best option to learn as sometimes they may sound bad if not used that way. But one should also be aware of the common omission in some cases, like in the sentence we've been talking about.


----------



## javier8907

Por cierto, no se me ha ocurrido antes pero también existe la frase (poco corriente) "Que yo hable español bien es por ella." Ahí sí va en subjuntivo, y no sé por qué.


----------



## Ynez

El subjuntivo e indicativo van muchas veces relacionados con expresiones, por ejemplo, decimos "ella es el motivo de que hable español" y "ella es el motivo por el que hablo español". O sea, siempre decimos "el motivo de que + subjuntivo", "el motivo por el que + indicativo".


----------



## mhp

Ynez said:


> I am not sure I understand your question, but if you are wondering if the sentence "Es por ella por lo que hablo bien" is correct, the answer is *yes*.
> 
> Es por ella por lo que hablo bien = Ella es el motivo de que hable bien.


The question is: What is the grammatical role of QUE in the sentence "Es por ella que hablo bien"? 

Velero is saying it is a conjunction and you seem to agree. I'm saying it is a relative pronoun with "por la" being implied: Es por ella por la que hablo bien. The grammatical structure of the sentence is essentially the same as: Soy yo que hablo bien. Again, grammatically incorrect because QUE is a relative pronoun not a conjunction: Soy yo el que habla/hablo bien.

As for the sentence "Es por ella por LO que hablo bien", you have me completely lost. How can this sentence be correct? How can you refer to ELLA as LO? I understand that you want to refer to 'el motivo' with that LO, but is it possible to do that? In English that is possible: It is because of her that I speak well. 'That'  is a conjunction that introduces a subordinate clause  that is anticipated by expletive 'it', which is the subject of the verb 'is'. I'd be very surprised if the same analysis can be applied to the Spanish sentence.


----------



## Ynez

mhp said:


> The question is: What is the grammatical role of QUE in the sentence "Es por ella que hablo bien"?
> 
> Velero is saying it is a conjunction and you seem to agree. I'm saying it is a relative pronoun with "por la" being implied: Es por ella por la que hablo bien.
> 
> As for the sentence "Es por ella por LO que hablo bien", you have me completely lost. How can this sentence be correct? How can you refer to ELLA as LO? I understand that you want to refer to 'el motivo' with that LO, but is it possible to do that? In English that is possible: It is because of her that I speak well. 'That'  is a conjunction that introduces a subordinate clause  that is anticipated by expletive 'it', which is the subject of the verb 'is'. I'd be very surprised if the same analysis can be applied to the Spanish sentence.



I'm afraid I don't know the grammatical function of that "que". I just agreed with Velero because he seemed to be sure of what he was saying, and his idea was in accordance with our use of all this (anyhow I said I didn't know the grammar behind it...) 

In "Es por ella por lo que hablo bien" "lo" is not related to "ella", as you could see; "por lo que" = "por el motivo que".


----------



## javier8907

In fact, if you said "Es por ella por la que hablo bien" or "Es por ella por quien hablo bien" it would mean that you make the effort of speaking well for her.

"Es por ella por lo que hablo bien" is another thing. It would be the answer to the question "Why do you speak well?" The word "lo" is neither masculine nor feminine, it is in fact neutral (probably the only neutral word in Spanish language) and it refers to a nebulous thing. Well, in fact, it is the article for the word "que", strange as it might seem, and indeed it's no reference to "her".

As for the grammatical role of the word "que" in "Es por ella que hablo bien.", I don't know what's the name for it, but it's pretty the same as that of "that" in the English sentence. "Es por ella que hablo bien" (el hecho de que hable bien; it makes the verb into a noun). The same happens in English, I presume. The only question is whether this structure is acceptable in Spanish, although the DPD seems to accept it not without reluctancy.


----------



## velero

mhp said:


> What you say is true in the English sentence.
> 
> Are you using English grammar to explain the grammatical function of QUE in the Spanish sentence?


Royal parochialism aside, neither English nor Spanish requires a relative pronoun in every cleft sentence, e.g.

_"Es por eso que no se había casado."_ Mastretta, Mex.

_"Si alguien merece el título de libertadores son esta gente."_ Borges, Arg.

_"No fue por el champagne que vine aquí día tras día."_ Pitol, Mex.

_"Naturalmente tenía que ser en ese momento que sonara el timbre."_ Cortázar, Arg.



mhp said:


> If not, can you tell me how QUE is a conjunction in "Es por ella que hablo bien"? You may want to consult section 1.5 in the DPD: _Fue por eso que recurrí a una gran amiga de ella. _


Can _"que"_ replace _"ella"_ without changing the meaning of the sentence?

Although texts written by impartial grammarians tend to be more dependable, for the sake of discussion let’s assume for the moment that the _DPD_’s analysis is correct.

We’re immediately confronted with a problem. The contributions earlier in this thread that have been expertly nominated as *"better"* require some remedial attention:



> _"Es gracias a ella_ [gracias a la que/quien] _yo hablo español tan bien."_



Claramente es gracias a Dios gracias al que la opinión del _DPD_ no refleja en todo caso la realidad actual, i.e.

_"Es gracias al número de parados que podemos mantener la inflación a nivel europeo." Triunfo_, Spain.


----------



## mhp

velero said:


> Royal parochialism aside, neither English nor Spanish requires a relative pronoun in every cleft sentence, e.g.
> 
> _"Es por eso que no se había casado."_ Mastretta, Mex.
> 
> _"Si alguien merece el título de libertadores son esta gente."_ Borges, Arg.
> 
> _"No fue por el champagne que vine aquí día tras día."_ Pitol, Mex.
> 
> _"Naturalmente tenía que ser en ese momento que sonara el timbre."_ Cortázar, Arg.
> 
> Can _"que"_ replace _"ella"_ without changing the meaning of the sentence?
> 
> Although texts written by impartial grammarians tend to be more dependable, for the sake of discussion let’s assume for the moment that the _DPD_’s analysis is correct.
> 
> We’re immediately confronted with a problem. The contributions earlier in this thread that have been expertly nominated as *"better"* require some remedial attention:
> 
> 
> 
> Claramente es gracias a Dios gracias al que la opinión del _DPD_ no refleja en todo caso la realidad actual, i.e.
> 
> _"Es gracias al número de parados que podemos mantener la inflación a nivel europeo." Triunfo_, Spain.


  Did you read the relevant section of the DPD? It is possible that you have read it without understanding it. It would help to clarify what you are saying, if you cite the section of the dictionary that you find "parochial". 

 Back on the subject: as for QUE being a conjunction, would you also see QUE as a conjunction in: Soy yo que hablo bien?


----------



## velero

mhp said:


> Did you read the relevant section of the DPD? It is possible that you have read it without understanding it. It would help to clarify what you are saying, if you cite the section of the dictionary that you find "parochial".
> 
> Back on the subject: as for QUE being a conjunction, would you also see QUE as a conjunction in: Soy yo que hablo bien?


----------

